# Sadness after my last day of University...



## Liability (Jan 11, 2013)

I know i should be happy because im graduating and alot of people never make it to this point. But I cant help but feel sad about not making the most out of my time at uni, not participating in groups / activities and not making the friends I should have. 
Uni is supposed to be one of your high points in life and now its over and I cant help but feel the fear of job interviews and working 40 hr work weeks for the rest of my life...Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

aw, that's so sad


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I will probably feel similar next year.
But it is so easy to say afterwards, "I should have done this, this and this, been more social". In the moment it really is so much harder.
Uni isn't the high of everyone's life- no reason it has to be yours.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

Tomorrow is my last exam and I'll also be done. It is kind of bittersweet now that the time has actually come. I've been complaining about this school since day one, but I'll miss it once I leave.

I think I'll miss the structure and benefits of being a student. Now that I'm free and should be in the "real world", I don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## Tui (Apr 7, 2013)

This thread scared me so I'm going to join a club tomorrow.Thanks I guess.


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Pretty much the same for me, but I'm only graduating high school and I feel sad. Someone told me that I shouldn't make the same mistakes in the future. If you want to make some friends, just try to start now, improve self-confidence, and don't make yourself regret more. But yeah it's really easier said then done..


----------



## cricklewood (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't feel this way mainly because I don't buy that crap and I've been brainstorming several ways I could be self-sufficient without being employed.

As long you see people, there would always be the chance to make friends. The best may yet to come.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Tomorrow's my last exam too, and I feel similarly. I made a few friends in university, and I think I did okay in terms of getting the uni experience, but now the future looks so bleak. Exactly like you said, I'll have to do interviews, then work 40 hours a week for the next 40-50 years. I'm afraid it's all going to be downhill from here.


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

Liability said:


> I know i should be happy because im graduating and alot of people never make it to this point. But I cant help but feel sad about not making the most out of my time at uni, not participating in groups / activities and not making the friends I should have.
> Uni is supposed to be one of your high points in life and now its over and I cant help but feel the fear of job interviews and working 40 hr work weeks for the rest of my life...Does anyone else feel this way?


Ehh, It's why I continued to graduate studies!  So I wouldn't be sad.


----------

